# 1966 GTO Hard Top



## jcraig (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello goat gear heads

I need some help/info about a 1966 GTO Im thinking about buying for 9600. The body looks solid, has original paint, 389 4 speed 4 Barrel that is said to be original and rebuilt but hasn't been started since it was rebuilt and supposely has 80,000-90,000. Interior needs restored and floor boards look good. Here are the numbers:

Vin: 242176g119395

Body TAG:
st: 66-24217 FRA 5360 Body
TR: 220-3 K-K Paint
2LG
5Y

Engine: 6 WT 093 heads

Please let me know what your thoughts are about value of the car and the price of the car 9600 also what the numbers tell you.

Thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Vin: 242176g119395
GTO, 2 door hard top. Assembled in Framingham MA. Send those numbers into PHS to get info on what all the options were when it left the plant.

Body TAG:
st: 66-24217 FRA 5360 Body
'66 GTO 2 door hard top, again Framingham MA, 5360 body#

TR: 220-3 K-K Paint
Dark Turquoise interior, not sure about the "3", Reef Turquoise Metallic paint

2LG
Group Option 2, 4spd, console

5Y
Group Option 5, custom seat belts

Heads:
1966 389 335,360HP 093 1.92/1.66 10.5 c.r.

Engine WT
335hp, 4barrel, manual tranny
WT A-body 66 389 335 Manual 1x4 9778789 2 GTO 

Check the date code cast next to the dizzy. Ex d216, last digit is the year, '66. Also there is a block casting number by the #8 cylinder next to the firewall, should be 9778789 for a '66.

Pix would be great.......


----------



## jcraig (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info, here are some pics. Do you think 9600 is a good price, and what do you think the price would be if it was fully restored?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks pretty solid and original, be sure to check floor pans and trunk pans they are the first thing that goes and will be the first thing you need to repair. Since the motor is out it is not a running/driving car so that takes a bit off price as you won't know about motor til someone takes it apart and inspects it before installation. Price is subjective to how bad you or someone else wants the car i would offer him around 6K. The truth is if you just want one to drive you can buy a nice finished recent resto in the 20's and be way ahead as that car will cost a minimum of 20K to restore if you do everything including paint yourself (30-40 if you job it out), and thats on top of what you give to get it.


----------



## jcraig (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks alot

He said the motor was rebuilt but hasnt been ran. I had a bad feeling about this from the start. I had to press him to give me the vin number and body number. He is supposely a gear head that bought this as a project car then ran out of time. But, he doesn't seem to be a gear head judging from his response to some questions I ask him


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like a solid, straight old car. It will need a full restoration, at a cost of 20-30k if you do the work, more if you don't. When done, it will be worth the same or, more likely, less than you have in it. Restoring a car is not very cost effective today. You would want to do it for the fun and challenge of it. If you're on a budget, better to buy one that is already done for 20-30k. I think the price is too high in this market....I think 5 to 6k would be about right. The motor would at least need to be disassembled to be checked out, IMO.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

From the pics, it looks like a really nice, solid original car with a rebuilt motor and tranny. I would like to verify the numbers on the mechanicals, and see receipts for the engine work. For me, that would be a great find, and if it is rustfree, great find. You could throw the motor in, do the drivetrain and drive it around before paint, love the patina.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

jcraig said:


> Thanks alot
> 
> He said the motor was rebuilt but hasnt been ran. I had a bad feeling about this from the start. I had to press him to give me the vin number and body number. He is supposely a gear head that bought this as a project car then ran out of time. But, he doesn't seem to be a gear head judging from his response to some questions I ask him


A lot of people are reluctant to give up the VIN. That's not unusual. I believe for most it's "being careful" not knowing who the owner is dealing with. He did give it to you. And everything on the data plate matches up with what the car is. If the drivetrain is what that car was born with, that's a pretty darn good find. The owner just needs to work on his price a little. If it's not the original drivetrain, then he needs to work on the price alot.....


----------



## jcraig (Apr 23, 2012)

The engine number matches to a 66 manual gto. What else can I look for to ensure its the original drivetrain?


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Is this car located around the area of freehold New Jersey?if so i looked at this car before i purchased my GTO...It has new trunk pans already and has been on ebay and craigslist multiple times.


----------



## jcraig (Apr 23, 2012)

Im not sure where freehold is, I belive this car is in Pennsylvania. I haven't got to those details yet


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

okay let me know if it is!


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

looks straight and rust free but check out the floor pans good and other lower spots for rust as this is the thing that will cost a lot to fix it adds up quick


----------

